

Show HN: Introduce Yourself with Kax Card – New Business Card - pajju
http://kaxcard.com

======
pajju
1\. Kax card is your Mobile Business Card.

2\. Always Free Mobile Application to Introduce yourself better.

3\. It's very Easy to Update your Card & Bio Anytime, Anywhere for any
occasion - say in an event or in any Conference. It's that simple.

4\. You Don't need to carry Business cards anymore. Yay!

Please share your Honest feedback and Ideas.

